# Make your IE8 Even Faster with a Simple Tweak



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

> By Mr.Byte  March 28, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I applied this tweak just over an hour ago and I'm amazed at how much faster web pages load.
*Before you apply it make a Restore Point!!*

Jim


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'll give it a try and see if it works. 

You might want to have this IE8 tweak moved to the "Tech Tips & Tricks" section where more people will see it. It won't take long at all for it to get buried in this section.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Flavallee, I just asked for it to be moved per your suggestion.

Jim


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

RE: IE 8, any opinion on its safety as compared to FF and Opera? Or do they all have built in risks of varying degrees? IE 9 safety?


----------



## fotojack (Sep 22, 2010)

Seems this is only good for Vista. I tried it on XP, and there is no such command available; 
" (Just right click *cmd* in *Start* and click *Run as administrator*) and type
*regsvr32 actxprxy.dll"*


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

fotojack said:


> Seems this is only good for Vista. I tried it on XP, and there is no such command available;
> " (Just right click *cmd* in *Start* and click *Run as administrator*) and type
> *regsvr32 actxprxy.dll"*


....link below, unless you are using Windows Vista, do not use "run as administrator" ( this is for Vista only)
I ran the command, and my WinXP, IE8 actually does seem to run a bit faster, espically with multiple browsing windows open!

Don't forget to re-boot after running the command!


> .....So I checked with a few colleagues on some back channels and discovered a tweak that had worked for other people. From a Command Prompt window, I had her run the following command:
> regsvr32 actxprxy.dll
> That re-registers the ActiveX Interface Marshaling Library, an obscure DLL that most people (even Microsoft experts) had never heard about.
> 
> ...


http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/is-ie8-really-fat-and-slow/754


----------



## bettylovelife (Sep 2, 2010)

Excellent! it really works! thx


----------

